# Separation anxiety - 13 weeks



## Cleosmumma (May 11, 2016)

My little Cleo is perfect in every way apart from her barking the minute I leave her!
She sleeps in her crate by my bed every night perfectly, she settles straight away.
When I go to work, I leave her in the kitchen, she has her bed, toys, food, water, everything she could possibly need and she barks her head off when I leave. She's never left for more than 2 hours without someone checking on her and this has been the routine since I got her at 8 weeks. However I only work 3 days a week.
She can climb up th stairs but not down so the second I go down without her, even just to grab something from downstairs she barks her head off. 
If I leave the kitchen even when others are in, she occasionally lets out a yelp when I leave which makes everyone jump out of their skin! 
I'm not sure what to do about it or if it's something she will grow out of?
A lot of people Ive spoken to have said they never knew their Cockapoo could bark until about 6 months!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Perfectly normal cockapoo puppy to me. So the descriptions online suggested they weren't Velcro dogs. I have yet to hear about a non Velcro dog on this forum. 

Lexi was the quieter of the two but Beemer would bark like a loon if I left the room while she sat next to him egging him on. Oh and the high pitch scream. So what I've discovered is that they most want to have access to me but once they know they can reach me, they do their thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's the thing....if they know they can join you, they seem to relax and accept your leaving much better. . As for your problem. Can you record him when you are away at work. It may be he settles very quickly. If not, maybe day care would be better for him.


----------



## Suzie Johnson (May 25, 2016)

I recently read a post on puppy training here.
https://www.dogids.com/blog/puppy-training-tips-and-advice/

There's a chapter on helping a dog feel calm when left alone.
I hope it helps out or gives you some ideas.

Cheers~ <3


----------

